

Ask HN: How do you organize your $HOME? - sophacles

My homedir is a mess. Aside from a few well managed categories such as video, music, pictures, it seems I can't keep my homedir organized. There are remnants of half a dozen failed organization schemes, all of them succumbing to laziness or imperfection.  There are a few things I particularly fail at: organizing scratch pads  (e.g. notes/logs for a project, one off scripts (which I will probably need later after all) and example code),  other people's projects particularly if I start contributing back to them, and documents.<p>With the a long weekend coming up, I was hoping to sit down an do a serious re-org.  How do you keep your homedir organized?
======
yan
my homedir is organized as follows:

    
    
      bin/ - binaries that aren't installed; appended to $PATH
      docs/ - docs for what i'm working on is here
      src/ - code
        dl/  - that i downloaded
        */ - that i wrote
      misc/ - self explanatory
      notes/ - todos, notes i jotted down, urls
      tmp/ - my sandbox usually filled with downloads, tmp.c and the like
    

And OS X's dirs like Library, Documnets, etc

------
elmindreda
The bits relevant to the topic at hand:

    
    
      archive/
        people/*/ - misc files from people I know
        projects/*/ - dead source trees of mine
      downloads/ - stuff from the interwebs
      playground/ - simple throw-away code
      projects/
        pool/ - design sketches and failed experiments
          prototypes/ - successful experiments
          */ - design sketches for larger projects
        scripts/ - simple usable tools
        */ - my active project trees
      research/ - huge cache of docs, whitepapers, books
      software/
        sources/*/ - other people's source trees

------
mooism2
In addition to whatever Ubuntu/Debian/OSX puts there, I have

    
    
        bin/ --- for scripts I wrote myself
        notes/ --- for notes from talks I've attended, or researched online
        posts/ --- for things I will post to my blog
        stories/ --- I used to fancy myself as a writer
        tmp/ --- anything that doesn't need to be under version control
        vc/ --- checkouts from other repositories
        www/ --- scripts and config for my web server
    

The whole things is in a mercurial repository.

I have my web server set up so that `*.markdown` files are piped through
pandoc when I view them in my web browser.

------
humbledrone
I've got:

bin/ build/ downloads/ src/sandbox/ src/git/ src/svn/ src/cvs/

The 'downloads' directory is actually my junk drawer, and should probably be
called something like 'misc', but my brain is hardwired to type ~/d<tab>.

I'll admit that it's pretty silly that I keep my source code organized by
version-control-program, but I have to do it that way to remind me which
project comes from which kind of repository.

------
byrneseyeview
Pretty much at random. I use Emacs org-mode files and grep as a sort of
alternative filesystem; it's a lot more flexible.

~~~
kevindication
I've got a similar setup but I've been using ack recently and have been very
happy. Definitely give it a try as a grep replacement.

<http://betterthangrep.com/>

